# New Kohler toilet



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I installed the Presuade today and what a POS. You have to drill 2 - 3/8 holes for the 2 mounting brackets then set them. They give you a cut sheet. If your flange is any less than 12 inches to center, it wont work. So you have to build the toilet first and you have to use a braided supply. One comes with but it's on a 12" so I had to go get a 20". The tank is so small I could barely get my hands in there to tighten the tank bolts between the flush valve and fill valve. When you put the wax ring down you use NO closet bolts. So when you're setting it down to set it, if you're by yourself you have to guess where the flange is at. You only secure it with the side mounting brackets. It's kinda similar to a gerberit. I would not recommend buying this tolet or setting it on wood floors or the second floor. And I feel sorry for the service plumber that will have to go replace stuff on it. The hole in the last pic is where the supply comes out and they give you a plastic trim piece that fits in there to cover it up. 

http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087557_1.pdf


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea, what used to take 20 minutes now takes 3 hours, I'd like to see the engineer of this pos come set one. they would be off the market faster than they came on...

BTW to service this great POS, you will either have to shut the house down or pull this piece of crap... yea, seen it once, it was enough for me!!!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what sucks about it is if you dont get those mounting brackets right then you have to keep pulling it and adjusting them. Then what you bolt the toilet to are these nuts that a c- clipped in that move up and down. So if you shim the toilet the mounting hole is higher than the nut. Then you have to try and get the bolt in the nut which takes another 45 minutes. I agree, the designer wouldn't know how to set it out on a job. It's easy to do when you're at the factory with no wall behind it.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw, don't worry: if you don't like it, Kohler will make something completely different next year.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did one of those in the silly extreme home makeover house that got done here last year.

I wasn't overly impressed, either.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Did the tank to bowl bolts come with metal washers for the inside of the tank?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd refuse to install it and walk off. Enough of that would happen then kohler would wise up. I hate kohler products for the most part. Herk nailed it....so true herk.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Did the tank to bowl bolts come with metal washers for the inside of the tank?


No it had rubber washers.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting. I never use metal washers on the inside of the tank, I just figured metal on metal in that application would not be a good seal. However, I have seen on tank repair bolts package it shows the metal on the inside, always figured it was wrong, so maybe I'm the one that's wrong? :blink:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with pauli. I never put metal washers on the inside of the bowl like that. they rust if they don't leak first.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Interesting. I never use metal washers on the inside of the tank, I just figured metal on metal in that application would not be a good seal. However, I have seen on tank repair bolts package it shows the metal on the inside, always figured it was wrong, so maybe I'm the one that's wrong? :blink:


Just wondering if you misread my post. You asked if it had metal washers for inside the tank and I said no it had rubber. then you started talking about metal washers. But no I never use metal, rubber only


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

In the pic it loks like metal washers over the rubber. I was just wondering if it came that way or if you put them there. If you say it's all rubber, I believe you.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I think it might be the reflection of the flash. I don't remember seeing metal washers. That's why I thought you got confused on something. I'll check it out to see for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Herk said:


> Aw, don't worry: if you don't like it, Kohler will make something completely different next year.


Ain't that the truth.


----------

